
Databricks Community Edition Is Now Generally Available - jakebellacera
https://databricks.com/blog/2016/06/07/dce-ga.html
======
pixelmonkey
Interesting business model around a F/OSS project:

[https://databricks.com/try-databricks](https://databricks.com/try-databricks)

[https://databricks.com/product/pricing](https://databricks.com/product/pricing)

So, they give you a 6GiB of RAM "micro-cluster" (presumably in AWS) for free,
along with a notebook environment for playing with Spark's API, learning
resources, and a way to share your work. But if you go from DCE to
"production", you pay $99/month as a license fee for up to 3 Spark users, plus
$288/month for every AWS node you run full-time in your Spark cluster.

Presumably, Spark is able to treat the "free" 6 GiB micro clusters of the
community edition as a customer acquisition cost (VC-funded loss leader) for
eventual pro users, who, if they work at companies with huge data processing
needs, might work out to thousands of dollars per month of recurring revenue.

------
falaki
Direct link to the signup page, if you don't care about the press release:
[https://databricks.com/ce](https://databricks.com/ce)

